# technotrend s2-3200 on gentoo 64 bit [SOLVED]

## ficofico

I'm not able to install this device, I've read many guides but still non frontend device is recognized on system

I've used this guide http://skerit.kipdola.com/?p=5&language=en, but even with other , with patch & diff file, failed to install well

I post here some info of my system

Kernel: 

# 

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters 

# 

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110=m 

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_OSD=y 

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET=m 

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CI=m 

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_AV is not set 

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_PATCH=m 

# Customise DVB Frontends 

# 

CONFIG_DVB_FE_CUSTOMISE=y 

# 

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends 

# 

CONFIG_DVB_STV0299=m 

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24110 is not set 

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24123 is not set 

CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083=m 

# CONFIG_DVB_MT312 is not set 

CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93=m 

CONFIG_DVB_S5H1420=m 

CONFIG_DVB_TDA10086=m

Dmesg

saa7146: register extension 'budget_ci dvb'. 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19 

saa7146: found saa7146 @ mem ffffc2000033e000 (revision 1, irq 19) (0x13c2,0x1019). 

saa7146 (0): dma buffer size 192512 

DVB: registering new adapter (TT-Budget S2-3200 PCI) 

Couldn't read from EEPROM: not there? 

input: Budget-CI dvb ir receiver saa7146 (0) as /class/input/input5 

stb0899_write_regs: Reg=[0xf1b6], Data=[0x02 ...], Count=1, Status=-1 

_stb0899_read_reg: Read error, Reg=[0xf000], Status=-1 

stb0899_get_dev_id: Device ID=[15], Release=[15] 

_stb0899_read_s2reg ERR(1), Device=[0xf3fc], Base address=[0x00000400], Offset=[0xf334], Status=-1 

_stb0899_read_s2reg ERR(1), Device=[0xf3fc], Base address=[0x00000400], Offset=[0xf33c], Status=-1 

stb0899_get_dev_id: Demodulator Core ID=[ÿÿÿÿ], Version=[-1] 

_stb0899_read_s2reg ERR(1), Device=[0xfafc], Base address=[0x00000800], Offset=[0xfa2c], Status=-1 

_stb0899_read_s2reg ERR(1), Device=[0xfafc], Base address=[0x00000800], Offset=[0xfa34], Status=-1 

stb0899_get_dev_id: FEC Core ID=[ÿÿÿÿ], Version=[-1] 

stb0899_attach: Attaching STB0899 

stb6100_attach: Attaching STB6100 

frontend_init: No LNBP21 found! 

budget-ci: A frontend driver was not found for device 1131/7146 subsystem 13c2/1019

lspci -v 

01:07.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01) 

Subsystem: Technotrend Systemtechnik GmbH S2-3200 

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19 

Memory at fdeff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512] 

Kernel driver in use: budget_ci dvb 

Kernel modules: budget-ci

lsmod 

Module Size Used by 

lnbp21 2624 0 

stb6100 8324 0 

stb0899 35008 0 

budget_ci 26500 0 

firmware_class 10880 1 budget_ci 

budget_core 12740 1 budget_ci 

saa7146 19848 2 budget_ci,budget_core 

ttpci_eeprom 2752 1 budget_core 

ir_common 39748 1 budget_ci 

dvb_core 91180 2 budget_ci,budget_core 

ipv6 264744 14 

pppoe 15040 2 

pppox 4696 1 pppoe 

ppp_generic 24928 6 pppoe,pppox 

slhc 6656 1 ppp_generic 

fglrx 1895232 24 

skge 42576 0 

fan 5768 0 

thermal 18656 0 

usbmouse 6144 0 

usblp 15552 0 

8250_pnp 12480 0 

processor 40164 1 thermal 

pcspkr 3712 0 

button 9888 0 

sg 34008 0 

k8temp 6464 0 

i2c_nforce2 7104 0 

rtc 10344 0 

floppy 62248 0 

scsi_wait_scan 1792 0 

sbp2 24584 0 

ohci1394 32692 0 

ieee1394 97304 2 sbp2,ohci1394 

ohci_hcd 24068 0 

uhci_hcd 25944 0 

usb_storage 45120 0 

ehci_hcd 33100 0 

usbcore 148592 7 usbmouse,usblp,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcdLast edited by ficofico on Sun Jun 08, 2008 9:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## irafiral

hi,

i have got running my technisat skystar hd (rebranded S2-3200) using the following packages

vanilla-sources-2.6.25.4 from portage (vanilla-sources-2.6.25.3 works too)

multiproto-fbcc9fa65f56.tar.bz2 from http://www.jusst.de/hg/multiproto/

dvb-ttpci-01.fw from http://www.linuxtv.org/downloads/firmware/

and can watch tv or hear radio using

xine-lib-1.1.12 from portage

vdr-1.7.0 from layman-overlay

vdr-xine-0.8.2 from layman-overlay

for comparison

the most relevant settings in  ..../multiproto-fbcc9fa65f56/v4l/.config

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

CONFIG_DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

#

CONFIG_TTPCI_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CORE=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CI=m

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_FE_CUSTOMISE=y

#

# Multistandard (satellite) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_STB0899=m

CONFIG_DVB_STB6100=m

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_STV0299=m

#

# Miscellaneous devices

#

CONFIG_DVB_LNBP21=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

seven ~ # uname -a

Linux seven 2.6.25.4-x420-core2-64bit-host #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jun 4 22:05:03 CEST 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

seven ~ # lspci -v

04:05.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Technotrend Systemtechnik GmbH S2-3200

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 9

        Memory at f9ef9600 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

        Kernel modules: budget-ci

seven ~ # ls -l /lib/firmware/dvb-ttpci-01.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 231952 2008-03-22 19:25 /lib/firmware/dvb-ttpci-01.fw

seven ~ # cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist

.....

.....

blacklist budget_ci

blacklist dvb_ttpci

.....

.....

seven ~ # modprobe budget_ci

seven ~ # modprobe dvb_ttpci

seven ~ # less /var/log/messages

.....

.....

Jun  5 18:59:10 seven saa7146: register extension 'budget_ci dvb'.

Jun  5 18:59:10 seven ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jun  5 18:59:10 seven saa7146: found saa7146 @ mem ffffc20000062600 (revision 1, irq 17) (0x13c2,0x1019).

Jun  5 18:59:10 seven saa7146 (0): dma buffer size 192512

Jun  5 18:59:10 seven DVB: registering new adapter (TT-Budget S2-3200 PCI)

Jun  5 18:59:10 seven adapter has MAC addr = 00:d0:5c:68:6f:6c

Jun  5 18:59:10 seven input: Budget-CI dvb ir receiver saa7146 (0) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:04:05.0/input/input4

Jun  5 18:59:10 seven stb0899_get_dev_id: Device ID=[8], Release=[2]

Jun  5 18:59:10 seven stb0899_get_dev_id: Demodulator Core ID=[DMD1], Version=[1]

Jun  5 18:59:10 seven stb0899_get_dev_id: FEC Core ID=[FEC1], Version=[1]

Jun  5 18:59:10 seven stb0899_attach: Attaching STB0899

Jun  5 18:59:10 seven stb6100_attach: Attaching STB6100

Jun  5 18:59:10 seven DVB: registering frontend 0 (STB0899 Multistandard)...

Jun  5 18:59:18 seven Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Jun  5 18:59:18 seven saa7146: register extension 'dvb'.

.....

.....

seven ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

dvb_ttpci              95088  0

saa7146_vv             45504  1 dvb_ttpci

videobuf_dma_sg        12100  1 saa7146_vv

videobuf_core          16836  2 saa7146_vv,videobuf_dma_sg

videodev               25984  1 saa7146_vv

v4l2_common            18048  2 saa7146_vv,videodev

v4l1_compat            11780  2 saa7146_vv,videodev

budget_ci              20932  0

lnbp21                  2304  1 budget_ci

budget_core             9988  1 budget_ci

saa7146                15816  4 dvb_ttpci,saa7146_vv,budget_ci,budget_core

ttpci_eeprom            2496  2 dvb_ttpci,budget_core

ir_common              33860  1 budget_ci

stb6100                 7492  1 budget_ci

stb0899                34368  1 budget_ci

stv0299                10440  1 budget_ci

dvb_core               83172  4 dvb_ttpci,budget_ci,budget_core,stv0299

.....

.....

seven ~ # ls -l /dev/dvb/adapter0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 4 2008-06-05 18:59 demux0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 5 2008-06-05 18:59 dvr0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 3 2008-06-05 18:59 frontend0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 7 2008-06-05 18:59 net0

----------

## ficofico

very very thanks irafiral, now I try and came here again...

----------

## ficofico

I'm not able to compile this multiproto drivers..... I've compiled your suggested kernel, but when I done make in multiproto I get this error

tux multiproto # make  

make -C /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l 

make[1]: Entering directory `/opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l'

No version yet, using 2.6.25.4                       

make[1]: Leaving directory `/opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l' 

make[1]: Entering directory `/opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l'

scripts/make_makefile.pl                             

Updating/Creating .config                            

Preparing to compile for kernel version 2.6.25       

VIDEO_PLANB: Requires at least kernel 2.6.99         

Created default (all yes) .config file               

./scripts/make_myconfig.pl                           

make[1]: Leaving directory `/opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l' 

make[1]: Entering directory `/opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l'

perl scripts/make_config_compat.pl /lib/modules/2.6.25.4/source ./.myconfig ./config-compat.h

creating symbolic links...                                                                   

ln -sf . oss                                                                                 

Kernel build directory is /lib/modules/2.6.25.4/build                                        

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.25.4/build SUBDIRS=/opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l  modules                 

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25.4'                                        

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/flexcop-pci.o                                              

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/flexcop-usb.o                                              

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/flexcop.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/flexcop-fe-tuner.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/flexcop-i2c.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/flexcop-sram.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/flexcop-eeprom.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/flexcop-misc.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/flexcop-hw-filter.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/flexcop-dma.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/bttv-driver.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/bttv-cards.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/bttv-if.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/bttv-risc.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/bttv-vbi.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/bttv-i2c.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/bttv-gpio.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/bttv-input.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/bttv-audio-hook.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/cpia2_v4l.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/cpia2_usb.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/cpia2_core.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/cx23885-cards.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/cx23885-video.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/cx23885-vbi.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/cx23885-core.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/cx23885-i2c.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/cx23885-dvb.o

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/cx25840-core.o

/opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/cx25840-core.c:71: error: conflicting type qualifiers for 'addr_data'

/opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/../linux/include/media/v4l2-i2c-drv-legacy.h:41: error: previous declaration of 'addr_data' was here

make[3]: *** [/opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/cx25840-core.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25.4'

make[1]: *** [default] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l'

make: *** [all] Error 2

Can you post a simple guide of what have you done for installing drivers irafiral please...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## irafiral

i am currently start working for today (10:20 AM localtime in germany) ... i thing i can come here again this evening in estimated 11 hours.

i am intend to post my whole  ..../multiproto-fbcc9fa65f56/v4l/.config, so you can try exactly this one.

if possible ... let me know which gcc version ( the output of gcc-config -l ) you are using.

----------

## ficofico

ok,  thanks irafiral, I'm using GCC thsi version of gcc

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *

----------

## irafiral

that is what i have done for installing drivers.

the first command (make clean) is for certainty (in this case).

seven multiproto-fbcc9fa65f56 # make clean

seven multiproto-fbcc9fa65f56 # make menuconfig

[ ] Enable drivers not supported by this kernel

    Multimedia devices  --->

    Audio devices for multimedia  --->

    ---

    Load an Alternate Configuration File

    Save an Alternate Configuration File

my settings in Audio devices for multimedia

    *** ALSA sound ***

<M> Bt87x Audio Capture

[*]   Bt87x Audio overclocking

    *** OSS sound ***

my settings in Multimedia devices

<M> Video For Linux

[ ]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED)

[*]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 compatible Layer

[ ]   Video capture adapters  --->

[ ]   Radio Adapters  --->

<M> DVB for Linux

[ ]   Load and attach frontend modules as needed

[*]   DVB/ATSC adapters  --->

[ ] DAB adapters

my settings in DVB/ATSC adapters

--- DVB/ATSC adapters

      *** Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters ***

< >   AV7110 cards

<M>   SAA7146 DVB cards (aka Budget, Nova-PCI)

< >     Budget cards

<M>     Budget cards with onboard CI connector

< >     Budget cards with analog video inputs

      *** Supported USB Adapters ***

< >   Support for various USB DVB devices

< >   Technotrend/Hauppauge Nova-USB devices

< >   Technotrend/Hauppauge USB DEC devices

< >   Terratec CinergyT2/qanu USB2 DVB-T receiver

      *** Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters ***

< >   Technisat/B2C2 FlexCopII(b) and FlexCopIII adapters

      *** Supported BT878 Adapters ***

      *** Supported Pluto2 Adapters ***

< >   Pluto2 cards

      *** Supported DVB Frontends ***

      Customise DVB Frontends  --->

my settings in Customise DVB Frontends

[*] Customise the frontend modules to build

    *** Multistandard (satellite) frontends ***

<M> STB0899 based

<M> STB6100 based tuners

    *** DVB-S (satellite) frontends ***

<M> ST STV0299 based

< > Conexant CX24110 based

< > Conexant CX24123 based

< > Philips TDA8083 based

< > Zarlink VP310/MT312 based

< > VLSI VES1893 or VES1993 based

< > Samsung S5H1420 based

< > Philips TDA10086 based

< > Philips TDA8261 based

    *** DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends ***

< > Spase sp8870 based

< > Spase sp887x based

< > Conexant CX22700 based

< > Conexant cx22702 demodulator (OFDM)

< > LSI L64781

< > Philips TDA10045H/TDA10046H based

< > NxtWave Communications NXT6000 based

< > Zarlink MT352 based

< > Zarlink ZL10353 based

< > DiBcom 3000M-B

< > DiBcom 3000P/M-C

< > DiBcom 7000MA/MB/PA/PB/MC

< > DiBcom 7000PC

    *** DVB-C (cable) frontends ***

< > VLSI VES1820 based

< > Philips TDA10021 based

< > Philips TDA10023 based

< > ST STV0297 based

    *** ATSC (North American/Korean Terrestrial/Cable DTV) frontends ***

< > NxtWave Communications NXT2002/NXT2004 based

< > Oren OR51211 based

< > Oren OR51132 based

< > Broadcom BCM3510

< > LG Electronics LGDT3302/LGDT3303 based

< > Samsung S5H1409 based

    *** Tuners/PLL support ***

< > Generic I2C PLL based tuners

< > Philips TDA826X silicon tuner

< > Philips TDA827X silicon tuner

< > NXP TDA18271 silicon tuner

< > Quantek QT1010 silicon tuner

< > Microtune MT2060 silicon IF tuner

< > Microtune MT2266 silicon tuner

< > Microtune MT2131 silicon tuner

< > DiBcom DiB0070 silicon base-band tuner

< > Xceive XC5000 silicon tuner

    *** Miscellaneous devices ***

<M> LNBP21 SEC controller

< > ISL6421 SEC controller

< > TUA6100 PLL

seven multiproto-fbcc9fa65f56 # make

seven multiproto-fbcc9fa65f56 # make install

----------

## ficofico

modprobe dvb_ttpci

FATAL: Module dvb_ttpci not found.

I'm searching how to load a firmware like a module over internet but I'm no lucky

----------

## ficofico

I've emerged amd64 and ~amd64 version of udev but still fatal error of dvb_ttpci

I've DVB_CARDS="ttpci" in make.conf

I've /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/dvb-ttpci-01.fw  &  /lib/firmware/dvb-ttpci-01.fw

----------

## irafiral

dvb-ttpci is part of the kernel sources

seven multiproto-fbcc9fa65f56-2.6.25.4 # find ./ -name 'dvb-ttpci*'

seven linux-2.6.25.4-x420-core2-64bit-host # find ./ -name 'dvb-ttpci*'

./drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/dvb-ttpci.mod.o

./drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/dvb-ttpci.ko

./drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/dvb-ttpci.o

./drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/dvb-ttpci.mod.c

./.tmp_versions/dvb-ttpci.mod

----------

## ficofico

I've copied as the same your config, I don't have that module in kernel src directory...... It's noy a module loaded by firmware?

----------

## irafiral

-

i am not sure ... the module dvb-ttpci does load the firmware ?

seven ~ # cd /lib/modules

seven modules # ls -l 2.6.25.4-x420-core2-64bit-host/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  33726 2008-06-04 22:06 budget-av.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  30664 2008-06-06 22:04 budget-ci.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  16016 2008-06-06 22:04 budget-core.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  21191 2008-06-04 22:06 budget.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  15108 2008-06-04 22:06 budget-patch.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 156606 2008-06-04 22:06 dvb-ttpci.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4656 2008-06-06 22:04 ttpci-eeprom.ko

i have build my kernel at 2008-06-04 ... the module dvb-ttpci.ko is result of my last kernel build.

the modules from 2008-06-06 are from my last multiproto build.

i thing you should check your kernel-configuration, especially for Multimedia devices.

the multiproto modules replace a couple of but not all kernel modules

-

----------

## ficofico

Ok, I recompile the kernel..... I've see that in my gentoo-sources-2.6-24-r6 dvb_ttpci.ko exist.... maybe I've left this module

----------

## ficofico

I think that I've to remove my pci card and put it under the bed.....

I've recompile the kernel again. here my setting

  {M} Video For Linux                                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                 -*-   Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED)                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                                 -*-   Enable Video For Linux API 1 compatible Layer                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                 [ ]   Video capture adapters  --->                                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                                 [ ]   Radio Adapters  --->                                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                                 <M> DVB for Linux                                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                                 [*]   Load and attach frontend modules as needed                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                                 [*]   DVB/ATSC adapters  --->                                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                                 [ ] DAB adapters                                                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                                                            

 --- DVB/ATSC adapters                                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                                       *** Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters ***                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                                 < >   AV7110 cards                                                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                                 <M>   SAA7146 DVB cards (aka Budget, Nova-PCI)                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                                 <M>     Budget cards                                                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                                 <M>     Budget cards with onboard CI connector                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                                 < >     Budget cards with analog video inputs                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                                       *** Supported USB Adapters ***                                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                                 < >   Support for various USB DVB devices                                                                               │ │

  │ │                                                 < >   Technotrend/Hauppauge Nova-USB devices                                                                            │ │

  │ │                                                 < >   Technotrend/Hauppauge USB DEC devices                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                                 < >   Terratec CinergyT2/qanu USB2 DVB-T receiver                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                                       *** Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters ***                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                                 < >   Technisat/B2C2 FlexCopII(b) and FlexCopIII adapters                                                               │ │

  │ │                                                       *** Supported BT878 Adapters ***                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                                       *** Supported Pluto2 Adapters ***                                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                                 < >   Pluto2 cards                                                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                                       *** Supported DVB Frontends ***                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                                       Customise DVB Frontends  --->           

What I've to do for having this module works ?

----------

## ficofico

I've used multiproto_plus  and with this driver I've got dvb_ttpci.ko driver, but after this I'm always on the same point.. ( I've used your .config file setting and I've used vanilla 2.6.25.4 sources)

saa7146: register extension 'budget_ci dvb'.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

saa7146: found saa7146 @ mem ffffc2000033e000 (revision 1, irq 19) (0x13c2,0x1019).

saa7146 (0): dma buffer size 192512

DVB: registering new adapter (TT-Budget S2-3200 PCI)

Couldn't read from EEPROM: not there?

input: Budget-CI dvb ir receiver saa7146 (0) as /class/input/input5

stb0899_write_regs: Reg=[0xf1b6], Data=[0x02 ...], Count=1, Status=-1

_stb0899_read_reg: Read error, Reg=[0xf000], Status=-1

stb0899_get_dev_id: Device ID=[15], Release=[15]

_stb0899_read_s2reg ERR(1), Device=[0xf3fc], Base address=[0x00000400], Offset=[0xf334], Status=-1

_stb0899_read_s2reg ERR(1), Device=[0xf3fc], Base address=[0x00000400], Offset=[0xf33c], Status=-1

stb0899_get_dev_id: Demodulator Core ID=[ÿÿÿÿ], Version=[-1]

_stb0899_read_s2reg ERR(1), Device=[0xfafc], Base address=[0x00000800], Offset=[0xfa2c], Status=-1

_stb0899_read_s2reg ERR(1), Device=[0xfafc], Base address=[0x00000800], Offset=[0xfa34], Status=-1

stb0899_get_dev_id: FEC Core ID=[ÿÿÿÿ], Version=[-1]

stb0899_attach: Attaching STB0899

stb6100_attach: Attaching STB6100

frontend_init: No LNBP21 found!

budget-ci: A frontend driver was not found for device 1131/7146 subsystem 13c2/1019

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

saa7146: register extension 'dvb'.

when I compile multiproto or multiproto_plus I see error on video on driver stb0899.... ..

----------

## irafiral

-

first ... the settings in my kernel-configuration are made for more than one piece of dvb-hardware.

one of these settings for other hardware (not s2-3200) must trigger the build of the module ttpci-eeprom.

a closer look on my kernel-configuration and some testing let me assume that you should try this:

--- DVB/ATSC adapters

*** Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters ***

    <M>   AV7110 cards

    [*]     AV7110 OSD support

-

----------

## ficofico

right, I've seen that dvb_ttpci module it's made with this device flagged, now I retry..... but you see warning on video compiling stb0899 ?

----------

## irafiral

yes, i saw these warnings .. does not cause concern

----------

## ficofico

Ok, now I'm on the new kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r2

in my /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttpci I have this module

budget-ci.ko

budget-core.ko

dvb-ttpci.ko

ttpci-eeprom.ko

lspci -v 

01:07.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Technotrend Systemtechnik GmbH S2-3200

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        Memory at fdeff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

in my /lib/firmware I've 

dvb-ttpci-01.fw

I've no driver or module loaded...., I start from zero......

I've  hg clone http://jusst.de/hg/multiproto

make menuconfig with above settings

make && make install

modprobe ttpci-eeprom && modprobe dvb_core && modprobe stb6100 &&  modprobe stb0899 &&  modprobe lnbp21 &&  modprobe stv0299   && modprobe dvb_ttpci && modprobe budget_ci

and the result is....

saa7146: found saa7146 @ mem ffffc2000035a000 (revision 1, irq 19) (0x13c2,0x1019).

saa7146 (0): dma buffer size 192512

DVB: registering new adapter (TT-Budget S2-3200 PCI)

Couldn't read from EEPROM: not there?

input: Budget-CI dvb ir receiver saa7146 (0) as /class/input/input4

stb0899_write_regs: Reg=[0xf1b6], Data=[0x02 ...], Count=1, Status=-1

_stb0899_read_reg: Read error, Reg=[0xf000], Status=-1

stb0899_get_dev_id: Device ID=[15], Release=[15]

_stb0899_read_s2reg ERR(1), Device=[0xf3fc], Base address=[0x00000400], Offset=[0xf334], Status=-1

_stb0899_read_s2reg ERR(1), Device=[0xf3fc], Base address=[0x00000400], Offset=[0xf33c], Status=-1

stb0899_get_dev_id: Demodulator Core ID=[ÿÿÿÿ], Version=[-1]

_stb0899_read_s2reg ERR(1), Device=[0xfafc], Base address=[0x00000800], Offset=[0xfa2c], Status=-1

_stb0899_read_s2reg ERR(1), Device=[0xfafc], Base address=[0x00000800], Offset=[0xfa34], Status=-1

stb0899_get_dev_id: FEC Core ID=[ÿÿÿÿ], Version=[-1]

stb0899_attach: Attaching STB0899

stb6100_attach: Attaching STB6100

frontend_init: No LNBP21 found!

budget-ci: A frontend driver was not found for device 1131/7146 subsystem 13c2/1019

----------

## ficofico

Maybe it's because I've a dual feed lnb?

----------

## irafiral

i did not believe that it's because you have a dual feed lnb.

no module is loaded and i execute your last modprobe 

seven ~ # modprobe ttpci-eeprom && modprobe dvb_core && modprobe stb6100 && modprobe stb0899 && modprobe lnbp21 && modprobe stv0299 && modprobe dvb_ttpci && modprobe budget_ci

Jun  7 19:42:44 seven Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Jun  7 19:42:44 seven saa7146: register extension 'dvb'.

Jun  7 19:42:44 seven saa7146: register extension 'budget_ci dvb'.

Jun  7 19:42:44 seven ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jun  7 19:42:44 seven saa7146: found saa7146 @ mem ffffc20000062600 (revision 1, irq 17) (0x13c2,0x1019).

Jun  7 19:42:44 seven saa7146 (0): dma buffer size 192512

Jun  7 19:42:44 seven DVB: registering new adapter (TT-Budget S2-3200 PCI)

Jun  7 19:42:44 seven adapter has MAC addr = 00:d0:5c:68:6f:6c

Jun  7 19:42:44 seven input: Budget-CI dvb ir receiver saa7146 (0) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:04:05.0/input/input7

Jun  7 19:42:45 seven stb0899_get_dev_id: Device ID=[8], Release=[2]

Jun  7 19:42:45 seven stb0899_get_dev_id: Demodulator Core ID=[DMD1], Version=[1]

Jun  7 19:42:45 seven stb0899_get_dev_id: FEC Core ID=[FEC1], Version=[1]

Jun  7 19:42:45 seven stb0899_attach: Attaching STB0899 

Jun  7 19:42:45 seven stb6100_attach: Attaching STB6100 

Jun  7 19:42:45 seven DVB: registering frontend 0 (STB0899 Multistandard)...

comparing to yours

your main trouble is  "Couldn't read from EEPROM: not there?" 

another is "frontend_init: No LNBP21 found!"

but at this time i have no more ideas about what the reason for this could be.

the modules loaded by the modprobe command above

seven modules #

budget_ci              20932  0 

budget_core             9988  1 budget_ci

ir_common              33860  1 budget_ci

dvb_ttpci              95088  0 

saa7146_vv             45504  1 dvb_ttpci

saa7146                15816  4 budget_ci,budget_core,dvb_ttpci,saa7146_vv

videobuf_dma_sg        12100  1 saa7146_vv

videobuf_core          16836  2 saa7146_vv,videobuf_dma_sg

videodev               25984  1 saa7146_vv

v4l2_common            18048  2 saa7146_vv,videodev

v4l1_compat            11780  2 saa7146_vv,videodev

stv0299                10440  1 budget_ci

lnbp21                  2304  1 budget_ci

stb0899                34368  1 budget_ci

stb6100                 7492  1 budget_ci

dvb_core               83172  4 budget_ci,budget_core,dvb_ttpci,stv0299

ttpci_eeprom            2496  2 budget_core,dvb_ttpci

----------

## irafiral

-

a little peace of hope.

under "Miscellaneous I2C Chip support":

<M> EEPROM reader

-

----------

## ficofico

I'm trying..(I'm makeing new kernel)....... Now I've install win-xp ( 2 mounth of only gentoo....) and I try device with windows for leave any doubt

----------

## ficofico

Give me in pvt your paypal account......

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

saa7146: register extension 'dvb'.

saa7146: register extension 'budget_ci dvb'.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:06.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

saa7146: found saa7146 @ mem ffffc2000035a000 (revision 1, irq 1 :Cool:  (0x13c2,0x1019).

saa7146 (0): dma buffer size 192512

DVB: registering new adapter (TT-Budget S2-3200 PCI)

adapter has MAC addr = 00:d0:5c:61:5c:d6

input: Budget-CI dvb ir receiver saa7146 (0) as /class/input/input4

stb0899_get_dev_id: Device ID=[8], Release=[1]

stb0899_get_dev_id: Demodulator Core ID=[DMD1], Version=[1]

stb0899_get_dev_id: FEC Core ID=[FEC1], Version=[1]

stb0899_attach: Attaching STB0899

stb6100_attach: Attaching STB6100

DVB: registering frontend 0 (STB0899 Multistandard)...

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Thank you irafiral

----------

## ficofico

Now you can help me finding a good guide for watching tv with vdr........ Kaffeine doesn't get channels, but I've read of this problem with our device. I've installed paludis, what's the name of vdr overlay for downloading vdr-1.7.0 and vdr-xine-0.8.2 ?

----------

## irafiral

i thing this topic is primarily not Kernel & Hardware related.

raise this topic in another thread?

i am not sure ... you may add a solved to the subject of this thread?

----------

